# Source for router bit bearings



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Anybody know of a reasonable source for bearings. Needed a 1/4 ID by 1/2 OD and the only place local hit me $7. :sad: May look at buying a bunch of cheap bits just for the bearings.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Here's just one of many 

Whiteside Router Bits from Woodworkersworld.net--ball bearings, router bit arbors

=========


jschaben said:


> Anybody know of a reasonable source for bearings. Needed a 1/4 ID by 1/2 OD and the only place local hit me $7. :sad: May look at buying a bunch of cheap bits just for the bearings.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

I get mine from a local surplus dealer. He sells military grade bearings for just pennies on the dollar. Example 3/16 x 3/8 = $1.25 each, these were precision high grade aircraft bearings. There is a fellow that sells bearings on eBay too. 
Harry


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Take note of the ID and OD and height of the bearing. Go to your local Bearing Supply Dealer (nothing to do with tool sales) and buy what you need for pennies. You will probably end up with a better spec bearing with dust shroud etc.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Harry, Mike
Thanks for the tips. Haven't found the guy on eBay Harry, get a chance drop me the URL. I'm so far out in the sticks that the nearest HD is 30 miles and Lowes is 100. Can't even get tempered hardboard. :fie:  .
Ordered what I needed immediately from Woodworkers world. Price with shipping was a bit better than what I could get locally but not significantly so. Guess I'm still in the hunt but at least Woodworkers has the selection available if I get in a bind.:wacko:

On another note. FYI. 
I ordered a couple of bits from Bullet Industries, eBay store. Mostly out of curiousity. Wondered just how good/bad a $2 bit could be. Was plesantly surprised. I ordered a ball cutter, finger pull and round nose bit for $12 including shipping. Didn't mic the finger pull but the ball cutter and roundnose were substantially oversize. .010 on the 1/4" roundnose and .018 on the 1/2" ball but they were very sharp. Doubt the carbide will last to long either but for 2 bucks per, not sure I care. I'm not doing any real precision work so the deviation from nominal size isn't particularly important to me either.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

I would drop a note to George and ask him if has any in stock or can he get some ...after all he is into the router bits big time 

Can't hurt to ask  he as the hook up for bits and parts for the router bits I'm sure ..the 1/4" x 1/2" sealed bearing is the not the norm. bearing...they are low end and not made for the long hall job..
I would say you should get them for about dollar each..or less 


=========

eBay Store - Super Carbide Tools: Single bit, 2 pc Set, Set


===========


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> I would drop a note to George and ask him if has any in stock or can he get some ...after all he is into the router bits big time
> 
> ...


Good idea Bob. Will drop George a note. 
I think that the 1/4x1/2 may be the kicker on this situation. Not being in high demand can go two ways, either cheap or none around because few people want them. I thought they were used on Keller jigs though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

The ones on the Keller/Katie/Gifkins bits are 5/8" OD the norm...take a hard look at the 1/2" OD ones almost no room for the ball bearings,many use nylon balls/slides in the small ones.. ( light duty) some use roller bearings also..like in a universal joint device..(high end aircraft yokes) that can be found under AN/MSI numbers ...


5pc Top Bearing Dovetail Router Bit Set For Keller Jig - eBay (item 130325675175 end time Aug-25-09 10:36:54 PDT)


Note the router bit that comes with the set,,I'm almost sure you can get the bit or a replacement bearings from MilesCraft at the right price  bY the way it's a great bit..extra LONG.. AND the templates can be use to put in the SMALL hinges on boxes and cabinets with the brass guides 

http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-12...ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1250707863&sr=1-3

Standard bits,not the long type  press on type...
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_dado.html

I should NOTE,,, I have 4 or 5 that I got from ACE HARDWARE for 3.25ea. and the locking collars at 35ea. ,,yep I know what you are saying ACE ? , yep they had them in stock..I get stuff like that all the time from them,,the one by me is part of a company call AAA Trading Post 

===========

=========



jschaben said:


> Good idea Bob. Will drop George a note.
> I think that the 1/4x1/2 may be the kicker on this situation. Not being in high demand can go two ways, either cheap or none around because few people want them. I thought they were used on Keller jigs though.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Just a thought here but, have you checked Eagle America or IBT? Might be dealing with a rub collar as well.

Bearings and Rub Collars - 35-Piece Router Bit Survival Kit
Bearings and Rub Collars - Slot Cutter Survival Kit
Bearings and Rub Collars - Bearings
Bearings and Rub Collars - Rub Collars


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

These seem especially good value.

Rabbeting Bit Bearing Kit-Carbide Router Bits | Router Bit Sets | Shaper Cutters | Saw Blades | Planer Knives | Jointer Knives | Infinity Cutting Tools

and

Rabbeting Bit Bearing Kit-Carbide Router Bits | Router Bit Sets | Shaper Cutters | Saw Blades | Planer Knives | Jointer Knives | Infinity Cutting Tools

Does anyone know much about, or use, Infinity? Their catalogue looks quite good.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I've been checking out bearing suppliers for the WW industry and they seem to offer a lot of them with a 3/16" ID. Is that a standard size for router-tip mounted bearings? I haven't disassembled any of mine to check.

Jim


----------



## skdaddle (Nov 6, 2010)

*Looking for replacement router bearing parts*

I purchase several Pro Power 1/2" roundover 2 flute carbide tipped router bits annually in my construction business for the purpose of ease edging treated lumber on decking and docks. The local supplier does not carry replacement parts. I cannot aford to keep buying $20.00 bits when all I need is a replacement roller bearing and allen screw.

The problem: After minimal to medium use, the allen screws in the roller bearings work loose and the screw and bearing fly off, sometimes to neverneverland! We have also experienced just the ball bearings and outer part of the bearing to disentegrate, leving the screw and inner bearing sleeve on the router tip.

The bearings measure 1/2" in width (outside diam.), 3/16" in thickness (height) and have a inside diamter of 3/16". 

The bearings must be sealed also.

Any ideas on where to get some replacements for this bit?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Skdaddle:



skdaddle said:


> Any ideas on where to get some replacements for this bit?


As noted above, your local bearing supplier is an excellent source, usually at a fraction of the price of tool vendors. However, I'm in Quebec City and my bearing vendors here take advantage of the language barrier market and gouge heavily. So much so that I can order a package of 5 replacement bearings from Busy Bee (Grizzley in the US) for the same price that my local bearing supplier charges for one bearing. Same brand, same spec. Go figure.

Only option for you is to "let your fingers do the walking" and start looking. You may also find that electric motor repair shops stock bearings.


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

Nobody ever mentions Woodline, but I have made many purchases from them, and have been satisfied all of the time. They might carry bearings separately.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

skdaddle said:


> I purchase several Pro Power 1/2" roundover 2 flute carbide tipped router bits annually in my construction business for the purpose of ease edging treated lumber on decking and docks. The local supplier does not carry replacement parts. I cannot aford to keep buying $20.00 bits when all I need is a replacement roller bearing and allen screw.
> 
> The problem: After minimal to medium use, the allen screws in the roller bearings work loose and the screw and bearing fly off, sometimes to neverneverland! We have also experienced just the ball bearings and outer part of the bearing to disentegrate, leving the screw and inner bearing sleeve on the router tip.
> 
> ...


Hi - Welcome to the forums. 
If you are in a bind, you might be able to get some from Fastenal. I usally order bearings froms this outfit:
Whiteside Router Bits from Woodworkersworld.net--ball bearings, router bit arbors
Fast and reasonable shipping.

Good Luck


----------

